# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed ceiling insulation tape

## stevo27

Evening all, 
I have a shed that's a couple years old with ceiling insulation and the tape around the skylights are coming loose. 
There's some leftover tape I've got that I tried to replace it with, but it's doing the same thing. 
Everywhere else it's sticking fine, just along the edges of the skylights. 
Any suggestions?

----------


## Whitey66

https://www.bunnings.com.au/ametalin...-tape_p0029077
Clean the insulation and try this.
It may be getting hot on edges of the skylights causing the glue on the tape to soften and let go. Apply as much pressure as possible to the tape when applying, if this doesn't work you could try some heat resistant contact cement in a spray can.

----------


## stevo27

A couple people have recommended this one, but how do I know its not the same thing that's already there?

----------


## Whitey66

> A couple people have recommended this one, but how do I know its not the same thing that's already there?

  Buy it and try it, if it doesn't work return it and get your money back. One thing I have found Bunnings great for is returns for stuff that doesn't work as it should.

----------


## Bart1080

> Buy it and try it, if it doesn't work return it and get your money back. One thing I have found Bunnings great for is returns for stuff that doesn't work as it should.

   :What he said:

----------

